# New Controller



## EV59RAG (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a good read.... from start to finish.


----------



## phoenixosu (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, I'm new here but I've been looking for a forum with people developing BLDC motor controllers. I've been working on my own BLDC controller for a little while now trying to iron out as many wrinkles as I can before I start layout and code writing.

My target is something like 72V 6KW continuous controller for a 3 phase BLDC motor with 3 hall sensor inputs, break input, throttle input, and additional connections for peripherals to be added later.

If your interested, I'd like to swap ideas.


----------

